# 1966 gto tri-power rebuild



## yesteryear (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello,

Merry XMAS!

I have just installed a rebuilt 1966 389 Tri-Power.
All has been built to stock. She:willy: starts up well but will not stay running at idle. I have installed new needles and seats, new accelerator pumps, new floats. Still will not stay running when I let the throttle back for idle. Because of this I cannot set timing.
What am I missing? Thanks for your help!

MLP


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be a "chicken and egg" problem - meaning it won't idle because the timing is way retarded, can't set timing because it won't idle. First things first. If you know the timing is probably off, just advance it (turn the distributor body clockwise) and see if you can get it to idle smooth enough to work with. The exact setting isn't important - yet. You're just looking for a starting point that'll get it running - then you can dial it in. If it's "way" off you may have to sneak up on it. Tweak the timing, tweak the idle settings, tweak the timing again.... lather, rinse, repeat ... until you get it right.

Bear


----------



## yesteryear (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, I am finding that out. Also the mechanic that was doing the final tune said that the vacuum to the distributor was not needed. He is now working on a toyota/FIRED!!!

Thanks for your help!
and HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------

